# 23 yr old son diagnosed with IBS



## Leeloh (Dec 14, 2016)

Hello,

So, I actually joined for my son, who is 23 yrs old. He feels a little overwhelmed with what he had to go through these past months, the diagnosis, and the changes he has to make in his diet.

I am terrible at telling stories, so please bear with me. I think it is best if I start at where we are now. My son, let's call him Jay, has been told that the polyp they'd removed during his colonoscopy had pre-cancerous cells. They now did a blood test to check him for Lynch Syndrome, we are still waiting for the result. For a while there were some signs of depression, understandably!

At his follow up consultation he was told to follow the fodmap diet, to cut dairy, gluten and sugar from his diet as well as any gas producing foods. He loves cooking and food, although you would not think it if you were to look at him, as skinny as he is!

He has been doing pretty well following this diet, his abdominal cramping and pain has gotten better.

He has moved out on his own just a few months ago, before we had the diagnosis, so he and his GF (who suffers from anxiety disorder which is being treated with medication) are pretty much in charge of his diet, and both are still going to school while working as well. It is tough for such a young couple to manage this financially, and my husband and I are helping where we can. It is eye-opening how much more expensive these foods are, gluten free pasta, or anything really from those aisles.

Before I signed up here, I was actually looking to see if there are any support groups for gluten intolerance. You see, just this afternoon I had been experimenting with a pie crust recipe, that is gluten and dairy free, as well as vegan. It was a little disappointing to be honest, very difficult to cut, the taste is good though....

So, here I was, looking for a Gluten-Free support group when I stumbled over the word IBS. (Well, yes of course, that is what I should be looking for, so here I am). I haven't really browsed through the site yet, but I am hoping I might be able to get some information on how you guys deal with recipes and such. Any other things I should know or consider?

Hope to talk to you all later at some point, thank you for reading,

Leeloh


----------

